# اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي



## اني بل (9 أكتوبر 2007)

القبول: النظر فيما وراء العيوب والإلتزام الغير مشروط نحو شخص غير كامل

التقدير:عدم اخذ الأشياء على انها مسلمات و اظهار الإعجاب لما يفعله الأخرين، البحث دائما عن الإيجابيات في الآخر

المودة: تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا لك، انا احبك، لمسات محبة اخوية غير جنسية.

الإهتمام: الكون مع الآخرين، الإنخراط في عمل اشياء مشتركة ، قضاء وقت في الإصغاء للآخر، إظهار الإهتمام دون النقد.

التعزية: المشاركة بالمشاعر ، التألم مع ولإجل الآخر.

التشجيع: مساعدة الآخر ليستمر في التقدم رغم فتور حماسه أو ثبوط همته...

الإحترام: عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.

الدعم: توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.

- كلنا في احتياج لما سبق ذكره من احتياجات اساسية ولكن بمعايير ومقاييس مختلفة، وعلى اية حال ستكون هناك اوقات تتمنى وتنتظر ان تستمتع باستقبال هذه المشاعر من آخرين...
صديقي / صديقتي : حاول ان تخمن ما هي اهم انتظارات او احتياجات لشخص آخر قريب منك سيستمتع باستقبالها واشباعها من خلالك...​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*

ا لحقيقه ان الموضوع اكبر من كونه مجرد كلمات بل هى اساسيات تبنى عليها العلاقات الانسانيه والتفاعل مع الاخر فى المجتمع ......فيجب ان نتعلم قبول الاخر بكل ما فيه من سلبيات  قبل الايجابيات وان نقدر ما يقوم به سواء من اجلنا أو من أجل الاخرين ...... وان نتعلم ان نعبر عن مودتنا واظهار مشاعرنا له .... ان نهتم به ولا نهمله أو ننساه فى زحام حياتنا وان نكون معه عندما يحتاج للتعزيه وأن نشجعه عندما يحتاج لدفعه تقوى عزيمته وان نحترمه دائما ولا نقلل من اى عمل يقوم به وان يجدك دائما بجانبه سند فى كل شىء........ احييك على الموضوع فهو أكثر من رائع ميرسى وربنا يبا ركك يا  Joyful Song  .


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*

موضوع كتير حلو و اهم شي انو الواحد يئرا النصيحة المكتوبة اخر شي بتفيد مثل ما رح تفيدني و تفيد غيرو


----------



## اني بل (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ا لحقيقه ان الموضوع اكبر من كونه مجرد كلمات بل هى اساسيات تبنى عليها العلاقات الانسانيه والتفاعل مع الاخر فى المجتمع ......فيجب ان نتعلم قبول الاخر بكل ما فيه من سلبيات  قبل الايجابيات وان نقدر ما يقوم به سواء من اجلنا أو من أجل الاخرين ...... وان نتعلم ان نعبر عن مودتنا واظهار مشاعرنا له .... ان نهتم به ولا نهمله أو ننساه فى زحام حياتنا وان نكون معه عندما يحتاج للتعزيه وأن نشجعه عندما يحتاج لدفعه تقوى عزيمته وان نحترمه دائما ولا نقلل من اى عمل يقوم به وان يجدك دائما بجانبه سند فى كل شىء........ احييك على الموضوع فهو أكثر من رائع ميرسى وربنا يبا ركك يا  Joyful Song  .



_شكرا يا Dona Nabil  على مرورك الجميل

وعلى فكرة انت من الناس اللي بتشجعني دائماً...

سلام_​


----------



## اني بل (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*



محب للعذراء قال:


> موضوع كتير حلو و اهم شي انو الواحد يئرا النصيحة المكتوبة اخر شي بتفيد مثل ما رح تفيدني و تفيد غيرو



شكرا لتعليقك الجميل يا محب العذراء :99:

واهلا بيك عضو جديد معنا​:new4:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*

موضه حلوة اوىىىى وكلمات جميلة اوى تحتاج الي فنان ليعرف معني ها الكلم وانت ها الفنان بجد انت رائع


----------



## girl of my lord (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*

موضوع جميل جداااا
انت بجد بتاثر في اي حد يشوف الموضوع ده ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> موضه حلوة اوىىىى وكلمات جميلة اوى تحتاج الي فنان ليعرف معني ها الكلم وانت ها الفنان بجد انت رائع



_اشكرك ماريان على مشاركتك  :heat:

وعلى فكرة الآية اللي انت كتباها في التقيع جميلة جداااااااااااااااا

سلااااااااااااااام  :Love_Letter_Open:_​


----------



## اني بل (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*



dolly قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااا
> انت بجد بتاثر في اي حد يشوف الموضوع ده ربنا يباركك



اهلاً dolly  :t33:

اشكر الرب ان الموضوع فرق معاك .... لو كل واحد فينا يحس باحتياجات الآخر:new4: ويحاول قدر الإمكان انو يعطي فأكيد الدنيا حتبقى احلى بكتييييييييير ، صح

سلالالالالالالالالام يا دوللي   :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## كتكووتة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*

كلامك صحيح 
ولو اهتمينا باحتياجات اللى حوالينا هم كمان هيهتموا باحتياجاتنا لان الحب والحنان هى الحاجات الوحيدة الى مهما تعطى منها تزيد بعكس بقية الحاجات اللى لما تعطى منها تنقص
شكرا على الموضوع الحلو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتر  8  كلمات فرقت في حياتي*



كتكووتة قال:


> كلامك صحيح
> ولو اهتمينا باحتياجات اللى حوالينا هم كمان هيهتموا باحتياجاتنا لان الحب والحنان هى الحاجات الوحيدة الى مهما تعطى منها تزيد بعكس بقية الحاجات اللى لما تعطى منها تنقص
> شكرا على الموضوع الحلو
> ربنا يباركك​





:Love_Letter_Send:ربنا يبارك حياتك انت كمان يا كتكوتة، اسمك جميل واهلاً بيك معانا :999:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*







اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى






القبول:


النظر فيما وراء العيوب والإلتزام الغير مشروط نحو شخص غير كامل


التقدير:


عدم اخذ الأشياء على انها مسلمات و اظهار الإعجاب لما يفعله الأخرين، البحث دائما عن الإيجابيات في الآخر


المودة:


تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا لك، انا احبك، لمسات محبة اخوية .


الإهتمام:


الكون مع الآخرين، الإنخراط في عمل اشياء مشتركة ، قضاء وقت في الإصغاء للآخر، إظهار الإهتمام دون
النقد.


التعزية:


المشاركة بالمشاعر ، التألم مع ولإجل الآخر.


التشجيع:


مساعدة الآخر ليستمر في التقدم رغم فتور حماسه أو ثبوط همته...


الإحترام: 


عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.


الدعم:


توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة 


الصادقة.


- كلنا في احتياج لما سبق ذكره من احتياجات اساسية ولكن بمعايير ومقاييس مختلفة، وعلى اية حال ستكون هناك اوقات
تتمنى وتنتظر ان تستمتع باستقبال هذه المشاعر من آخرين...





اخى / اختى :






حاول ان تخمن ما هي اهم انتظارات او احتياجات لشخص آخر قريب منك سيستمتع باستقبالها واشباعها من خلالك...

خاص بـــــ:download:ـــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*شكرا" اخي كوكو مان 
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*مرسييييييييي يا كوكو
بجد موضوع جميل و مفيد جدا..
متل ما عودتنا دايما*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا روز 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*كلمات بمعانيها راااااااائعه

ميرسى يا كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا توتى
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*الصادقة.


- كلنا في احتياج لما سبق ذكره من احتياجات اساسية ولكن بمعايير ومقاييس مختلفة، وعلى اية حال ستكون هناك اوقات
تتمنى وتنتظر ان تستمتع باستقبال هذه المشاعر من آخرين...






موضوع رائع زي كل مواضيعك

مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



> الدعم:
> 
> 
> توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

موضوع حلو اووووي يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا سوسنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*القبول:

النظر فيما وراء العيوب والإلتزام الغير مشروط نحو شخص غير كامل

التقدير:

عدم اخذ الأشياء على انها مسلمات و اظهار الإعجاب لما يفعله الأخرين، البحث دائما عن الإيجابيات في الآخر


المودة:تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا لك، انا احبك،
الإهتمام:


الكون مع الآخرين، الإنخراط في عمل اشياء مشتركة ، قضاء وقت في الإصغاء للآخر، إظهار الإهتمام دون النقد.


التعزية:


المشاركة بالمشاعر ، التألم مع ولإجل الآخر.


التشجيع:

مساعدة الآخر ليستمر في التقدم رغم فتور حماسه أو ثبوط همته...


الإحترام: 


عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.


الدعم:


توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.


- كلنا في احتياج لما سبق ذكره من احتياجات اساسية ولكن بمعايير ومقاييس مختلفة، وعلى اية حال ستكون هناك اوقات تتمنى وتنتظر ان تستمتع باستقبال هذه المشاعر من آخرين...
صديقي / صديقتي : حاول ان تخمن ما هي اهم انتظارات او احتياجات لشخص آخر قريب منك سيستمتع باستقبالها واشباعها من خلالك...*​


----------



## lovely dove (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*


روووووووووووعه ياملاكي 
بجد موضوع مهم قوي في علاقاتنا مع الناس
تسلم ايدك 
ربا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



> *الإحترام:
> 
> 
> عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.*


 
يجب علينا احترام الاخرين 

حتى ان كانت تختلف وجهه نظرهم 

يجب ان اقنع ذلك الشخص ولكن بأحترام 

ولا اقل من قيمته امام الاخرين لسبب ليس له داعى 

موضوع هااااااام جدا يا هابى 

ميرررسى ليكى على موضوعك الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*
توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.

مهمة دي يا هابة مساعدة الاخر والشعور معاه ايضا

**
عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.
*

اكيد مها قل او علا شان الانسان المقابل 

الاحترام واجب

شكرا يا هابي

يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*جميل ومنتهى الروعة يا امى موضوعك*
*شكرا الك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*المودة:تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا لك، انا احبك،
الإهتمام:​**جميل جدا يا هابي 

موضوع اكثر من رائع

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*موضوع راائع كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*الدعم:
توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.

اكيد كل واحد بيكون سعيد لما يجد جنبة اصدقائة وخاصة عندما يكون حزين
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## JOJE (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

بجد الكلام دا حلو اوي بس ياريت الناس تفهمهم مش تقراهم بس      مرسيه


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



> *التعزية:
> 
> 
> المشاركة بالمشاعر ، التألم مع ولإجل الآخر.*



*موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
ميرسى يا هابى 
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*موضوع جميل اوي يا هابي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 مارس 2010)

*كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*


_القبول:


النظر فيما وراء العيوب والإلتزام الغير مشروط نحو شخص غير كامل


التقدير:


عدم اخذ الأشياء على انها مسلمات و اظهار الإعجاب لما يفعله الأخرين، البحث دائما عن الإيجابيات في الآخر


المودة:


تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا لك، انا احبك، لمسات محبة اخوية لا يوجد بها اي مصالح.


الإهتمام:


الكون مع الآخرين، الإنخراط في عمل اشياء مشتركة ، قضاء وقت في الإصغاء للآخر، إظهار الإهتمام دون
النقد.


التعزية:


المشاركة بالمشاعر ، التألم مع ولإجل الآخر.


التشجيع:


مساعدة الآخر ليستمر في التقدم رغم فتور حماسه أو ضعف همته...


الإحترام:


عدم انزال مكانة الآخر او الحط من شأنه امام الآخرين.


الدعم:


توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.


- كلنا في احتياج لما سبق ذكره من احتياجات اساسية ولكن بمعايير ومقاييس مختلفة، وعلى اية حال ستكون هناك اوقات
تتمنى وتنتظر ان تستمتع باستقبال هذه المشاعر من آخرين...
صديقي / صديقتي : حاول ان تخمن ما هي اهم انتظارات او احتياجات لشخص آخر قريب منك سيستمتع باستقبالها واشباعها من خلالك_​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

جميل هذا الموضوع بنت الانبا موسى 

فعلا 8 كلمات تفرق فى حياتنا جميعا 

_القبول:_
_التقدير:_
_المودة:
الإهتمام:_
_التعزية:_

_التشجيع:_

_الإحترام:_

_الدعم:
_


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

ثنكس كتير على مروووووووووركasmicheal


----------



## نونوس14 (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

*فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييير بنت موسى الاسود*
*على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

*منتهى الروعه

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

بالفعل انها كلمات تؤثر فينا كلنا

شكرا ليكي عل الموضوع الرائع
​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: كتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتي*

يارب سلام
كلمات جميله ومهمه جدا
وموثره في الحياة
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



lovely dove قال:


> روووووووووووعه ياملاكي
> بجد موضوع مهم قوي في علاقاتنا مع الناس
> تسلم ايدك
> ربا يباركك
> ​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



KOKOMAN قال:


> يجب علينا احترام الاخرين
> 
> حتى ان كانت تختلف وجهه نظرهم
> 
> ...


----------



## ضحكة طفل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*يارب سلام
المودة:تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا  لك، انا احبك،
جميله قوي الاقوال دي
شكرا جدا ليكي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*كلها كلمات رائعة ومهمين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل انسان .
أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*ايه الجمال ده يا مامتي*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*فعلا موضوع مهم وجميل وهو دة وقتة الان لاننا اصبحنا مجردين من المشاعر ماتت لدينا الانسانية*
*اصبح كل شيئ لدينا مادى حتى الابتسامة اصبحت مادية الانسان بطبيعتة يحب من يهتم بة ويشاركة افراحة واحزانة والشيئ الذى يحزن هذة الايام انة اصبح اكثر اهتمام الناس انفسهم وأولادهم ولا يعنية احوال الاخرين *
*فهذا الشيئ الذى قتل المحبة فى قلوب الاخرين تجاهنا لان الجزاء من جنس العمل  انا اشكرك كل من يدعوا الى احياء روح المشاركة مع الاخرين وروح المحبة والتفاعل مع الاخر واشكر اختنا العزيزة لطرحها لذلك الموضوع الجميل ...  ادهم*


----------



## vetaa (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*تمام يا احلى هابى*
*بجد كلمات مهمه خالص*

*شكرا*


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> *يارب سلام
> المودة:تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا  لك، انا احبك،
> جميله قوي الاقوال دي
> شكرا جدا ليكي
> ...


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *كلها كلمات رائعة ومهمين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل انسان .
> أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة.
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*القبول:

النظر فيما وراء العيوب والإلتزام الغير مشروط نحو شخص غير كامل*
_ميرسي لكي علي الموضوع المهم ده
 ربنا بفرح قلبيك
_​


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*يبدو انكى شخصيه مرهفه الاحساس بالاخرين *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

ان تكون متاح للاخر فى اى وقت                     
تصدقى ان اكتر شخص متاح لينا فى اى وقت هو ربنا ومش كتير علينا ان نكون كده لان احنا على صورته ومثاله


----------



## sharsharl (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

روح ابذل والعطاء الذان يعطيهما الله لنا بروحة القدوس تجعلنا نقدم ماعندنا ويكافئنا الله بالسمائيات عوضا عن الارضيات    الباقيات عوض عن الفانيات يكافئنا الله بالعشرة معه وهذا احسن نصيب نعطى حزء صغير من المحبة التى اعطانا الله لكى يكون الله الكل فى الكل


----------



## sharsharl (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

الذى جمع قليل لم ينقص والذى حمع كثير لم يزيد(المن السمائى ___ محبة الله )  للان الله يعطى المحبة على قدر طاقتنا  والذى اعطى القليل طلب منه القليل والذى اعطى الكثير طلب منه الكثير  فالندخل الى العمق ليعطينا الله الكثير من محبته لنعمل اكثر كل فى رتبته


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

الدعم:


توصيل الرسالة للآخر بأنك متاح عند حاجته، ملاحظة الآخر والأوقات التي يمر فيها بضغوط والتواجد لغرض المساعدة الصادقة.

---------------------------------
موضوع رااائع جدا جدا منتهى الشكر

الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> *يارب سلام
> المودة:تفعيل اقوال مثل : انا اهتم بك، انا موجود هنا  لك، انا احبك،
> جميله قوي الاقوال دي
> شكرا جدا ليكي
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *كلها كلمات رائعة ومهمين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل انسان .
> أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة.
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

*موضوع مهم جدا حضرتك 
انا استفدت منة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكتر 8 كلمات فرقت فى حياتى*

لوحصل الكلام دة هابى هلاتبقى الحياة وردى ههههه
كلمات محتاجينها فعلا لنمضى قدما للامام
موضوع فعلا جميل وجةوفى وقتة


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا نشكرك


----------

